# fitness question - jumping rope



## kravi (Sep 4, 2010)

Okay,

So this may be the wrong place for this, but I didn't find a generic fitness section on the forums. So please accept my apologies if I'm putting this in the wrong place.

A couple of years ago I started running. Nothing serious, just 5k runs 3 times a week. But I remember when I first started my legs felt like they were on fire, my shins especially. It took a long time to work through it, and I almost gave up multiple times.

Now it's happening to me again. I've decided to start incorporating jumping rope into my HIIT routine. But when I jump rope for 30 seconds I feel the pain start. Then I take a minute break, jump rope for 30 more seconds. Now it's pretty bad. Take my 60 second break. By the third iteration my legs are screaming murder - lactic acid buildup is just destroying me.

It's very frustrating, and I'm not even jumping rope fast.

Does anyone have any advice on how to get past this? Is this normal, or just a part of my *unique* physiology that I'll have to deal with.

Cheers!

--kravi


----------



## yak sao (Sep 4, 2010)

Could be shin splints.

From what I understand, they are caused by an imbalance between the calf muscles (gastrocnemius) and the soleus muscles.
Most people work their calf muscles to some degree, even if just by running or jumping rope. But the old soleus just sits there all alone, ignored.
One way to work them is to lean with your back against the wall, your feet out from the wall about 2 feet or so. Then raise your toes to where you are up on your heels, and hold them for a second or two and put back down. Do this for several reps of say 3 sets.


BTW there is a fitness section down towards the bottom of the forum. I think it's titled health and fitness tips.


----------



## kravi (Sep 4, 2010)

I swear I looked for the fitness section. I swear 

As for shin splints, I know it's not that. Whether my shin muscles are under-developed or not (they likely are) is a different issue, and I will try the exercises you recommend.

I have no shin pain walking, resting or anything. It's just my lower legs/shins burn with what feels like lactic acid overload when jumping rope. They did that in the beginning from running, but apparently got used to it and it hasn't bothered me since...

Thanks!

--Me

EDIT: Found, of course, too late, the health section. Mods, sorry, and feel free to move this.


----------



## xJOHNx (Sep 5, 2010)

yak sao said:


> Could be shin splints.
> 
> From what I understand, they are caused by an imbalance between the calf muscles (gastrocnemius) and the soleus muscles.
> Most people work their calf muscles to some degree, even if just by running or jumping rope. But the old soleus just sits there all alone, ignored.
> ...


Gastrocnemius en soleus actually grow at the same time..

Most people get shin splints because the fascia that keep the tibia and fibula together get's stretched.
This could be because of bad ankles, i.e. the upward pressure from the earth is causing your shin bones to "split".

A decent underground like grass or rubber could help that. Or even better shoes that absorb the shock effect more.

Keep it cool for a couple of days and then try again!.


----------



## fireman00 (Sep 6, 2010)

There are a number of issues which could cause knee/ shin pain from jumper/ runners knee to shin splints. 

Ice, ibuprofen and stretching will  help in the short term.  Stop running and jumping rope until you can see a sports Dr or a sports Physical Therapist.  

Make sure you're wearing the right running shoe. Have your gait, arch type and running mechanics checked out at a Local Running Store.... not a box store like Dick's Sporting Goods.  The right shoes can make an enormous difference in how your knees/ shins/ hips/ back and feet feel no matter how far/ short you run. 

good luck!


----------



## kravi (Sep 6, 2010)

I appreciate the feedback, but I think we're off course.

I run 10 miles a week. No pain, not during, not after. When I started running, I felt a burning in my lower legs as I ran, but it went away as I used the muscles and they got used to running. It was a bad burning, though.

I do not have shin splints

I do not have shin splints

I do not have shin splints

I've just started jump roping. Like when I started running,  I get bad burning in my lower legs while I jump - the muscles get cranky and feel like they're building up acid quickly. Is there any way, besides a month or two of patience, for me to get past this quickly? As soon as I stop, the lactic acid drains out and life returns to normal.

I do not have shin splints

And on a side note, I stopped wearing shoes when I run. Barefoot all the way. I believe that shoes, especially those custom fit shoes to deal with you over/under pronation, extra padding, etc destroy your feet and legs and lead to injury. I believe that the creator of Nike released a memo that stated he wanted to re-design how people run, that we wanted people to heal strike and that he thought it would make them better runners. I believe modern running shoes with a thick heal cause injury. I think running barefoot teaches proper form. I believe humans are the best runners on the planet (check out persistence hunting if you don't believe me), and that 4 billion years of evolution told us a midfoot or forefoot strikes is optimal.

But that's a side note 

Oh, and in case I forgot to mention it, I don't have shin splints 

--kravi

P.S. Short version is that I just have muscles that build up lactic acid very easily, especially when they are doing something new, and I'm hoping to get past that sooner than later.


----------



## xJOHNx (Sep 6, 2010)

note: the calcanuem is build to absorb shocks.
Although I advocate barefoot running, heels are ment to absorb shocks. That's why the trabecular lines are according to that specific pattern.


----------



## kravi (Sep 6, 2010)

xJOHNx said:


> note: the calcanuem is build to absorb shocks.
> Although I advocate barefoot running, heels are ment to absorb shocks. That's why the trabecular lines are according to that specific pattern.



I would argue that heels are for walking and not running  That pre-shoe humans were excellent runners, and it's impossible to run with heal strikes (at least without hurting yourself and screaming alot).

The Native Americans used to notice that European settlers always walked heals first - conditioning from European footwear/boots, as compared to the native way of a forefoot strike.

I think societies with slimmer shoes have different walks. I know the Japanese traditionally walked differently than the Westerners, though that is obviously not so much the case any more with western shoes being the norm over there now.

Granted, if I had to run a marathon, I'd definately strap on shoes. More comfortable when going fast. But I'd try to keep my barefoot form.

--kravi


----------



## xJOHNx (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't see how the forefoot which is definitly more soft tissue than a heel can absorb all those shocks from running.

And in class we all run barefoot, we just get more hard skin on it... No-one ever screamed. And not running 1 lap or something, up to 5 km's.

As the forefoot and heel have twisted dynamics when landing due to pronation and supination of the heel, which causes supination and pronation of the forefoot respectively.
That the biomachanics behind it..


----------



## tylerdrun (Oct 8, 2010)

kravi said:


> Okay,
> 
> So this may be the wrong place for this, but I didn't find a generic fitness section on the forums. So please accept my apologies if I'm putting this in the wrong place.
> 
> ...



To an extent your pain is physical because you are getting out of your physical comfort zone and stressing yourself beyond what your muscle can handle. 

But the problem can be psychological too. Or it can be a mix of both. The lactic acid build up and the pain can go away by Tapping.

Tapping is emotional freedom therapy. Tapping helps clear out the nervous energy stored in these areas. You experience pain due to your nerves. Now these negative impulses are destroyed by tapping. 

Introductory Video: 




Eft for pain:


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 8, 2010)

Perhaps it's shin splints?


----------

